# How to correct this



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

When shooting a vegas face, I will be working to get back in the middle and after holding maybe 5 seconds there will be a few little jerks in the bow arm shoulder. If I relax sometimes the little jerks stop and sometimes not. I have to hold hard into the wall or my bow will creep.

Any tips on how to get this under control will be appreciated. The guy that I practice with mentioned that this happen to him from time to time also.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

How much preload do you have in your back when you start aiming? What type of release are you using?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

jim p said:


> When shooting a vegas face, I will be working to get back in the middle and after holding maybe 5 seconds there will be a few little jerks in the bow arm shoulder. If I relax sometimes the little jerks stop and sometimes not. I have to hold hard into the wall or my bow will creep.
> 
> Any tips on how to get this under control will be appreciated. The guy that I practice with mentioned that this happen to him from time to time also.


Post a pic of yourself at full draw. Without a pic, impossible to analyze any structural issues.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I set up a good bit of preload into the shot and I use a zenith confort 3+ release with a .006" clicker.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok. I agree with NB. We need a pic.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I think that I discovered the problem. I am just getting tired and the muscles in the top of my shoulder start quivering when I hold a little too long. Maybe I can work out a little and improve my stamina.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

nuts&bolts said:


> Post a pic of yourself at full draw. Without a pic, impossible to analyze any structural issues.


Yea because Nuts can identify your structural issues from a pic... lol... same old crap...


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

uh-huh. yup. you betcha.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

jim p said:


> I think that I discovered the problem. I am just getting tired and the muscles in the top of my shoulder start quivering when I hold a little too long. Maybe I can work out a little and improve my stamina.


The drill for this is the draw and hold. Hold only as long as you could have executed a good shot, then let down. The more you do this drill the better endurance you will have.

If you are shooting actual arrows and you get any kind of hiccup or jerk or spasm, let down. Don't let yourself shoot a bad shot.

Allen


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I am going to follow this advise. I have been shooting good for me. Yesterday I lifted some light weights and today I could not hold on target. I should have drawn and let down every shot. The next time that it happens I am going to let down even if I don't get to shoot a single arrow.



aread said:


> The drill for this is the draw and hold. Hold only as long as you could have executed a good shot, then let down. The more you do this drill the better endurance you will have.
> 
> If you are shooting actual arrows and you get any kind of hiccup or jerk or spasm, let down. Don't let yourself shoot a bad shot.
> 
> Allen


----------

